# Dossenbach Big One



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Just got this one in Â£30.45 deliverd big manual wind watch great packaging stainless steel nice and heavy realy pleased with it.Dimensions:

- 60 mm from lug to lug

- 58 mm wide (including crown)

- 15 mm thick

so a few pictures with the plastic stickers still on back and front.my 1st chinese.







bowie


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

60mm lug to lug!!


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i like that pm me were you got it please bowie :thumbup:

dont worry about it bowie i found them on the big river site :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Can you get a wall mounting kit for it?


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Got a link chris I can't find it


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

copy and paste this into the big rivers search facility matey

* Dossenbach Mens Black Mondial Manual Chronograph Watch*


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Scott gave me a pm on it , but cheers for that


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

Need a wrist shot, if you can still see your wrist. :lol:


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

you can get them from amazon or the bay,will do a wrist shot later


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

sorry about the ebay quality of my pictures


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

just won a new one off the bay for 17.50 :thumbup: :thumbup: sorry bowie, im renowned for being a tight git :lol:


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

that's a great price chris the packaging is great also well done you tight git :thumbup:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

copying bowie, but with a worse photo


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Chris we should go into partnership for ebay type photos we could make a fortune on our stunning shots


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

the next david bailey i am not lol


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi

Is there any lume on these ? they might be fun to mod too, those asian/eta 6497's have so many dials and hands available fairly cheaply

wook


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

I haven't noticed to be honest wook, i only wear mine in the day


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

no nowt on good to see in the daylight though


----------

